# Wiedereinsteiger sucht Gilde



## Exotelis (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach umfangreichen Änderungen im privaten Bereich, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen,
meine Eve-Accounts an den Nagel zu hängen und wieder bei WoW reinzuschnuppern.
Ich hatte zu BC-Zeiten aufgehört und wärend Lich King und Cataclysm nur für wenige
Monate reingeschaut. 
Klassentechnisch habe ich jede Rolle schon ausgefüllt. Seien es Brecher, Vollblutheiler,
Supportklassen oder Schädlinge.
Auch in vielen anderen Rollenspielen war ich anzutreffen. Dort vornehmlich als Heiler.

Auf diesem Wege hoffe ich eine Gilde zu finden, bei der es keinerlei Zwänge gibt,
wo man gemütlich auf TS/Mumble/... quasseln kann und wo auch noch Deutsch gesprochen wird.
Ich möchte des Spielens willen spielen und sehe es nicht als mein alleiniges Ziel, in den höchsten Instanzen 
irgend einem Boss etwas vorzutanzen.
Meine Onlinezeiten schwanken aus eingangs genannten Gründen stark, daher wäre es nicht verkehrt, 
wenn es keine reine Abendgilde wäre. 
Ansonsten bin ich recht pflegeleicht und beiße (meistens) auch nicht.

Findet sich eine mutige Truppe um einen alten Neuling etwas an die Hand zu nehmen? 

Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht wirklich ein.
Für Fragen und alles weitere einfach über den Nachrichtendienst hier im Forum anschreiben.

Danke fürs Lesen!
Exo


*kurz zusammengefasst*

Gilde
- Server: egal
- Fraktion: egal
- deutschsprachig (keine Loli-Rofler)
- nicht rein "schlachtzugs"-orientiert
- Rollenspiel: gern aber kein Muss ( im /s-Modus bin ich, egal auf welchem Server, immer in der Rolle)


----------



## Macnorth (26. März 2013)

Hallo Exotelis, 
ob Du auf dem Server "Der Mithrilorden" bei den "Helden von Nordwind" bei der Hande genommer werden wirst, kommt auf einen Versuch an.
Sind ne Gilde mit vielen berufstätigen und familieneingebundenen Spielern und Spielerinnen. Altersmäßig bewegen wir uns eher im Mittdreiziger Bereich, Spass im Ts ist in der Regel vorhanden. Legen Wert auf gemeinsamen Spass, gemeinsames Lvln, haben einen aktiven 10er Raid, der aber nun nicht gerade am aktuellen run auf die Herobosse beteiligt ist. Wir versuchen die Bosse zu legen und schaffen es meist auch, mehr oder weniger früh. Das reale Leben geht immer vor und nix dewto trotz wollen wir gemeinsam auch was wuppen...

Was bleibt erstmal mehr zu sagen: Wer uns nicht kennenlernt, verpasst vielleicht was...

Schau doch einfach mal auf "Der Mithrilorden" vorbei, von den "Helden" ist meist irgendeiner on...Ansonsten wünsch ich dir einen netten Tag und viel Spass beim Wiedereinstieg

Mac


----------



## Jacarandas (27. März 2013)

Guten Morgen Exo,

ich möchte ich Dir hier folgendes "anbieten" - unser Exil:

Wir legen in unserer Gilde mehr Wert auf eine nette Gemeinschaft und ein familiäres Miteinander als auf First-Kills oder schnelle Erfolge und sind uns bewusst, daß es sich bei WoW "nur" um ein Spiel handelt. Mag sein, dass das viele Gilden für sich reklamieren - bei uns wird das so gelebt 

Zur Zeit suchen wir auch wieder Leute für die Erweiterung und Ausbau unserer Raidstammgruppe (primär für MI und MO) und nehmen auch sonst gerne nette Leute in die Gilde auf. Sogar Anfänger sind gerne gesehen bei uns. 

Exil gibt es bereits seit 2006 und wir sind also alles Andere als eine Levelgilde oder Eintagsfliege und leben die Gemeinschaft.

Für weitergehende Infos oder gar eine Bewerbung findest Du unsere Homepage unter:

http://exilgilde.wowstead.com 

und unsere aktuellen Suchbeitrag unter:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/202467-%26%239733%3B-a-dun-morogh-traditions-und-erwachsenengilde-sucht-%26%239733%3B/

&#12288;

Es würde mich freuen bei Interesse etwas von Dir zu hören, auch ältere Raids werden bei uns immer mal wieder gemacht und ich denke Du könntest gut zu uns passen. Alles gute für Deine (WoW-) Zukunft und viele Grüße aus dem "Exil"

Jac


----------



## Lunamii (28. März 2013)

Sei gegrüßt Exo,

erstmal heiße ich dich herzlichst willkommen zurück bei Wow 
Das was du in deinem Aufruf geschildert hast, hat uns neugierig gemacht und ich würde dir nun gern etwas über uns erzählen.

Wir, ein kleiner Haufen von Spaß suchenden Wow-Spielern von der Allianz Gilde "Reloaded" und dem Realm "Todeswache" suchen stehts nette und engagierte Mitspieler. Unsere Gilde (St25) ist noch recht neu auf Todeswache aber wir haben uns ganz gut eingelebt. Uns ist es nicht wichtig so viele Raidbosse wie möglich zu legen und halten nicht viel von Zwanghaften Verhältnissen. Ich würde uns als ziemlich "locker" bezeichnen, wissen aber natürlichh auch was benehmen heißt  Ob du ab und an einen Raid besuchen magst, gemeinsam lvln, Dungeons laufen oder sonstiges .. bei uns ist für jeden was dabei.
Über den Realm:
Die Todeswache ist ein recht ruhiger, meißt freundlicher Realm ohne all zu viel Spam.

Hier noch der Link zu unserem aktuellen Aufruf: 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203321-allianz-gilde-sucht-gleichgesinnte/


Wir würden uns freuen wenn du dich meldest!

Liebe Grüße  ***Leluna***


----------



## weddingcrusher (29. März 2013)

Hey wir sind auch ehemalige hardcore spieler,

d.h. Euroranking geraidet, aus berufsgründen aber dann ausgestiegen,


haben jetzt wieder begonnen zu zocken ne unbedeutende gilde aus dem boden gestanzt und versuchen eben mit dieser wieder den Classic-BC spirit einzufangen,
bei uns werden Familiäre Atmo und Spaß orientiertes spielen ganz oben stehen ...

Facts:

-Fraktion: Allianz
-Server: Alleria
-Gildenname: Olympus und Spiele

haben sogar n Gildenmotto xD ist aber kein muss ... Griechische Mythologie  

Meld dich einfach mal bei "Câlisto" auf "Alleria"


----------



## Exotelis (29. März 2013)

Erst einmal vielen lieben Dank für die netten Angebote hier im Forum und über die privaten Nachrichten!
Als ich einem alten Bekannten schilderte, dass ich wieder anfange, fragte er bei seiner Gilde nach und 
so habe ich mich erst einmal entschlossen, auf der Forscherliga mein Glück zu versuchen.
Dank der serverübergreifenden Verknüpfungen, die es mittlerweile gibt, trifft man sich vielleicht hier
und da.
Also, treten nicht gleich auf jeden Gnom welcher etwas wirr umherläuft.

Frohe Ostern!
Exo


----------

